# Plecos eating zucchini



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

That's an awesome collection there, and really cool to see them all side by side like that


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Brad Mc*,

Great images of some great plecos. Of the plecos you have which do you think does the best job of scraping algae off glass/decorations? Do you have any wood in the tank for them?

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

None take the algae built on the glass.They eat the zucchini and that's it.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

mlancaster if you want some good algae plecos get a few bristlenose plecos

Brad Mc what kind of plecos are those? they are very pretty


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

Queen arabesque,snowball pleco,and a gold nugget pleco.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Simply beautiful, what a sight


----------



## Bootz0913 (Aug 19, 2009)

I might be wrong, but i think that the middle pleco is a Panaque albomaculatus.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

You ever think about adding a zebra pleco? Not that you need it


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

Panaque albomaculatus has less spots and they're smaller.


----------



## bluebirdnanny (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------

